# Not sure what to do with this XM adapter...



## eccentricafteglow (Jun 5, 2004)

I have this xm adapter in my car that I don't ever use, and I don't have xm service (well, not outside of the three months free). Would it be worth it to sell it? Would it devalue the car when I decide to trade it in or sell it? 
Also, would getting an aftermarket radio devalue the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Not sure what to do with this XM adapter... (eccentricafteglow)*

if anything I'd say sell the tuner, the harness will be very difficult to remove
you can add an aftermarket radio if you wish in such a way that you car is 100% returnable to stock, that wouldn't devalue your car in anyway
however if you'd like to keep the factory radio we can help you add an ipod adpater, or aux input to expand your listening options


----------



## golfofdeath (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Not sure what to do with this XM adapter... (eccentricafteglow)*

I'll take it!


----------

